# Elk bacon



## gheid45 (Dec 4, 2017)

I spent the weekend making and smoking elk bacon using ground pork and ground elk. I like curing the elk and pork separately and then layering the two in the foil pan 
	

		
			
		

		
	







	

		
			
		

		
	
 instead of mixing them together. It looks more like bacon and to me tastes more like bacon.


----------



## biteme7951 (Dec 4, 2017)

I like the layered idea. Does the elk portion dry out at all because it's so lean, or do you put the pork on top so some of the fat renders downward when you smoke it?

Barry.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Dec 4, 2017)

That's interesting as heck! 
Never seen that before..  is that from like a loaf and you slice it? I have seen the loaf style.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Dec 4, 2017)

Would be nice to have more explanations and pics.


----------



## gheid45 (Dec 4, 2017)

biteme7951 said:


> I like the layered idea. Does the elk portion dry out at all because it's so lean, or do you put the pork on top so some of the fat renders downward when you smoke it?
> 
> Barry.


I have tried it both ways, with pork on top and with elk on top. It doesn't seem to make a difference.


----------



## gheid45 (Dec 4, 2017)

Rings Я Us said:


> Would be nice to have more explanations and pics.


There are more pics, just not approved yet I guess. This is done with the ground meat bacon cure and seasoning from Curleys Sausage Kitchen. According to the directions you grind the pork and whatever game you are using and mix them together with the cure and seasoning. Then you put the mixture in a 9x11 foil pan and let it cure for 24 hours. Then smoke. Refridge over night and then slice as you would a slab of bacon. I have done this for about 6 yrs now and after the first 2 years I began to keep the pork and game meat cured seperately and layered in the foil pan. I like the looks and taste better this way.


----------



## txdvr (Dec 4, 2017)

~WOW~ gheid45, that looks fantastic!


----------



## muddydogs (Dec 4, 2017)

This intrigued me so I did a little looking around. Here is a link to the seasoning kit.
http://curleyssausagekitchen.com/venison-bacon.html

Here is the link to there recipe for the venison bacon.
https://web.archive.org/web/2015091...~csk/uploads/file/Venison Bacon Recipe(1).pdf


----------



## Rings Я Us (Dec 4, 2017)

Cool man.. Looks like real bacon. Lol
So that was done in a commercial kitchen on the side?


----------



## muddydogs (Dec 4, 2017)

I was all set to order from Curley's, first off they have a $12 minimum which is no biggie since I can always use some new seasoning but then they want $14 to ship a $16 order via USPS. Guess I will look around and see if anyone else has this kind of seasoning package first.

I wouldn't be such a whiner but I just got a package from the Sausage Maker that was about 2 pounds for $6.30 and there in NY.

LEM and Backwoods both have seasoning kits and a search showed a few posts of this forum about venison bacon that I haven't checked out yet.


----------



## gheid45 (Dec 4, 2017)

Rings Я Us said:


> Cool man.. Looks like real bacon. Lol
> So that was done in a commercial kitchen on the side?


No, I have access to a dining hall and kitchen.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Dec 4, 2017)

Oh.. I see.. Cool..




gheid45 said:


> No, I have access to a dining hall and kitchen.


----------



## crazymoon (Dec 7, 2017)

GH45, Looks excellent !


----------



## gheid45 (Dec 7, 2017)

Thank you, well worth the work!


----------



## GaryHibbert (Dec 7, 2017)

gheid45 said:


> Thank you, well worth the work!



Well, all I can say is that the work sure made some good looking bacon.
POINT
Gary


----------



## mossymo (Dec 7, 2017)

Love the layering, nice work thinking outside the box!



muddydogs said:


> I was all set to order from Curley's, first off they have a $12 minimum which is no biggie since I can always use some new seasoning but then they want $14 to ship a $16 order via USPS. Guess I will look around and see if anyone else has this kind of seasoning package first.
> 
> I wouldn't be such a whiner but I just got a package from the Sausage Maker that was about 2 pounds for $6.30 and there in NY.
> 
> LEM and Backwoods both have seasoning kits and a search showed a few posts of this forum about venison bacon that I haven't checked out yet.



Ground & Formed Bacon Seasoning from Owens BBQ, website link is below in my signature!


----------



## crazymoon (Dec 8, 2017)

mossymo said:


> Love the layering, nice work thinking outside the box!
> 
> 
> 
> Ground & Formed Bacon Seasoning from Owens BBQ, website link is below in my signature!



MM, I am really interested in this bacon. You are recommending Owens over Curleys and that is good enough for me . I could not find if they are using MSG at Owens which would be a  no go for me. Do you know if MSG is in their mix? Thanks, Dave


----------



## disco (Dec 8, 2017)

What a brilliant idea and great execution! I "liked" it!


----------



## mossymo (Dec 8, 2017)

crazymoon said:


> MM, I am really interested in this bacon. You are recommending Owens over Curleys and that is good enough for me . I could not find if they are using MSG at Owens which would be a  no go for me. Do you know if MSG is in their mix? Thanks, Dave



Dave, my wife and I are Owens BBQ! The Ground & Formed Bacon seasoning has no MSG in it. Also, if your placing an order in the near future we have Holiday Specials right now!
$25 Purchase – 5% off Enter code: 5%OFF$25
$50 Purchase – 10% off Enter code: 10%OFF$50
$75 Purchase – 15% off Enter code: 15%OFF$75
Order $99 or more before discount and shipping will also get a free Maverick Flip Tip Instant Read Thermometer ($14.99 value) while supplies last.


----------



## crazymoon (Dec 9, 2017)

mossymo said:


> Dave, my wife and I are Owens BBQ! The Ground & Formed Bacon seasoning has no MSG in it. Also, if your placing an order in the near future we have Holiday Specials right now!
> $25 Purchase – 5% off Enter code: 5%OFF$25
> $50 Purchase – 10% off Enter code: 10%OFF$50
> $75 Purchase – 15% off Enter code: 15%OFF$75
> Order $99 or more before discount and shipping will also get a free Maverick Flip Tip Instant Read Thermometer ($14.99 value) while supplies last.



MM, I'm LMAO as I had forgotten  you are the man behind the curtain @ Owens! :) I will be putting in an order shortly. Thanks


----------

